# What's Your Favorite Kitchen Counter Top?



## Dream Burls (Feb 1, 2014)

I put a new soapstone counter top in last year and it's held up pretty well. It does scratch pretty easily but they disappear with a little mineral oil and deep ones can be sanded out. It's heat resistant and, I think, very attractive with subtle streaks of gray. I was wondering what your favorite counter tops are.

I was going to add a picture of mine, but my photo uploader doesn't seem to be working (rats).


----------



## pleue (Feb 1, 2014)

matte stone (soapstone, slate, marble), copper/stainless and butcherblock for me. I have a butcherblock island and prep table, seamless stainless sink/countertop area, a hammered tin countertop, and an old enamel top hoosier that I'm going to put a marble slab on instead.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 1, 2014)

I like our granite and marble a heck of a lot more than the linoleum that was in the kitchen the first 12 years I lived in the house. Only casualty in the 2-1/2 years was one glass. It looks nice, we can set hot pots and baking sheets on it, and it makes an incredible cutting board!


(okay, joking about the cutting board ;-) )


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 1, 2014)

Mine is sealed cypress, which is not forgiving to hot pans, and sucks to do dough work on, but looks really sexy. I also have a enamel top table that is great for dough in my kitchen, so I don't mind.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 1, 2014)

I have granite and like it a lot, but I'd get quartz the next time.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 1, 2014)

Soapstone and quarts. I find most granite to busy for my taste and marble is to much work to take care of IMO. I would personally choose quarts for its combination of good looks and easy maintenance.


----------



## 99Limited (Feb 1, 2014)

I've been kind of curious about soapstone. I have seen a few HGTV shows where they used it and I think This Old House also put it in one of their projects. Is it much trouble to maintain? 

We put granite in our kitchen a few years ago. I don't see what the big deal is. We used it because we thought we wouldn't be living in the house all that long and did it for resale purposes.

I've seen some new quartz countertops that had veins running through it like granite and marble.


----------



## Dream Burls (Feb 2, 2014)

99Limited said:


> I've been kind of curious about soapstone. I have seen a few HGTV shows where they used it and I think This Old House also put it in one of their projects. Is it much trouble to maintain?
> 
> We put granite in our kitchen a few years ago. I don't see what the big deal is. We used it because we thought we wouldn't be living in the house all that long and did it for resale purposes.
> 
> I've seen some new quartz countertops that had veins running through it like granite and marble.



At first soapstone requires a number of coating of mineral oil to seal it and get the color to stay dark. Otherwise it lightens up and has a chalky look to it. Recommendations are that the mineral oil be applied once a week for the first month then on a reduced basis over the following months. I did this and it works to a point, although I still need to apply it once every five or six months. The good thing about doing that is that the mineral oil makes all the tiny scratches that accumulate disappear. Yes, it does scratch rather easily, but that becomes part of its overall look and you start not to notice. It's odd that for such a heavy material that it's surface is as soft as it is. Would I buy it again? Not sure. I do like the way it looks and we got a great deal on it because it was a "remnant".


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 2, 2014)

Not the prettiest over time perhaps, but suits me. I have long runs of 2 inch Vermont Maple I got from JK Adams about 20 years ago. Granite by the sink.


----------



## Eric (Feb 2, 2014)

Granite is my personal favorite from what I have had. Some soapstones contain asbestos, in addition to what has also been mentioned. What about stainless steel. Apart from the sterile / industrial look seems like it would be the most sanitary? When Quartz is mentioned is that a manufactured product like used in bathrooms? If so never liked the look, but not sure what is out there currently. What about polished cement, like is used in floors? It is cheap, can be colored and polished?


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 2, 2014)

When I finally stop renting, I plan on either stainless steel or polished concrete. I know somebody who recently made concrete countertops for his kitchen remodel, and they are awesome. If you do it correctly (he used to pour concrete for a living), there is very little work to be done after molding. I believe that he used smooth plastic for the mold, and it came out very smooth.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 2, 2014)

EdipisReks said:


> When I finally stop renting, I plan on either stainless steel or polished concrete.



I am having custom stainless steel counter tops fabricated for my kitchen right now, but thought long and hard about polished concrete, too.


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 2, 2014)

Another alternative would be powder coated steel. The last two places I've worked has used this for the pass and it is very durable.


----------



## ShaggySean (Mar 22, 2014)

For me granite was the best until I saw my first concrete Countertop I was sold. I have had the chance to frame and put some as well that was awesome but a *****


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 22, 2014)

I did a ton of research on this a few years ago...including learning to pour my own concrete countertop. 

Granite is hard to match if you need a new countertop. Concrete is also hard to match and frequently easily stains and can have finish issues with freezer temps. I have a concrete island, and that's what convinced me to go with quartz. 

I think the only other material I would choose is stainless steel.


----------



## ShaggySean (Mar 22, 2014)

It is very tricky to finish blemish free I agree but when done properly is the best look for me


----------

